# Widest tire width on a Madone 5.1



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally going to commit to some winter riding this year which also means putting on some wider tires on the bike.

From experience, what's the widest tire that you Madone owners have tried? Mine's a 2011 Madone 5.1. Currently have 23's on - 25's being the next option, but has anyone been successful with anything wider?


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I use bontrager hardcase 700x25 on my 5.2


----------

